# wiggy



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're fired.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> You're fired.


 if i really wanted to do testing old school id read the 1941 electricians handbook and use my fingers to figure out what wire hte neutral is with 240 volts 3 wire services


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

has anybody ever seen a solenoid tester turn on machinery or blow up? i heard about that happening but never seen it. im sure they can blow up if you leave it energized past its rating. i believe my k-60 is very safe to use on 480v systems since its cat3 rated. i have no problem testing 480v switchgear with it. (hopefully zog doesnt yell at me) 

input impedance of the k-60 is 4000 ohms


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I still use my knopp k-60 tester sometimes, but ever since I bought the Fluke T+ pro I find myself taking the knopps out for nostalgia once in a while and that's about it. The T+ pro is such a versatile tester that I don't have much of a need for anything else. (other than DMM, megger, amp clamp, etc...)

As far as safety goes, I have never felt it was an issue with the knopps, but I'm definitely not a safety Nazi and still do things that others on these forums think should be criminal offenses (hot work, no PPE, etc...), so my opinion may not be the best to listen to. I'm sure there are plenty of stories out there about how unsafe solenoid testers are, I've heard a few of them myself, but as long as you use the tester within it's rated capacity and wear your level 4 arc suit with built in bullet proof vest, I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> I still use my knopp k-60 tester sometimes, but ever since I bought the Fluke T+ pro I find myself taking the knopps out for nostalgia once in a while and that's about it. The T+ pro is such a versatile tester that I don't have much of a need for anything else. (other than DMM, megger, amp clamp, etc...)
> 
> As far as safety goes, I have never felt it was an issue with the knopps, but I'm definitely not a safety Nazi and still do things that others on these forums think should be criminal offenses (hot work, no PPE, etc...), so my opinion may not be the best to listen to. I'm sure there are plenty of stories out there about how unsafe solenoid testers are, I've heard a few of them myself, but as long as you use the tester within it's rated capacity and wear your level 4 arc suit with built in bullet proof vest, I'm sure you'll be fine.


the T+pro is good for testing lower voltages than what the knopp is rated for. i use it to troubleshoot doorbells and **** like that


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The T+PRO vibrates, I would just use that. I retired my Ideal Vol-Con that I had for years in favour of the T+PRO and I love it! Don't have to worry about it blowing up either.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> The T+PRO vibrates, I would just use that. I retired my Ideal Vol-Con that I had for years in favour of the T+PRO and I love it! Don't have to worry about it blowing up either.


 only downside is that it runs on batteries. it still measures voltage with no batteries but still


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't see a problem with that, I would hate to carry around 2 meters on my pouch for continuity and voltage.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> only downside is that it runs on batteries. it still measures voltage with no batteries but still


Before i had my T+Pro, I used a greenlee voltage and continuity tester. I hated that tester because it used a capacitor for the continuity function. The continuity function would not work unless you applied 120v to the tester first. Then you were good for about 5 hours until the capacitor lost its charge, so if now power on site you could not do continuity checks.

The T+pro is awesome, in fact i just repaired on of its test leads today.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> only downside is that it runs on batteries. it still measures voltage with no batteries but still


Yes, but how often do you need to replace the battery? I use a T5 everyday, and might have to replace the battery once or twice a year. If I get caught without a spare 9V, I rob one out of a new smoke detector off the truck until I can get a pack.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Yes, but how often do you need to replace the battery? I use a T5 everyday, and might have to replace the battery once or twice a year. If I get caught without a spare 9V, I rob one out of a new smoke detector off the truck until I can get a pack.


 i use the flashlight a lot


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Even though the Fluke T+ and T+Pro are low impedance testers, they are not designed the same way as thee old traditional "Wiggys" or solenoid testers.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I have an Ideal Vol-Com tester that I would never leave home without. I used it for many years in a factory to test 480/277. I also have a Fluke 87, but my first choice for trouble shooting anything electrical (as opposed to electronic)is the solenoid tester. I too have heard stories of wiggies blowing up, but the mill where I worked had dozens of electricians using these for decades and never had one blow up. I remember seeing a video of a guy that got killed from a meter blowing up. It was a Fluke 87 that he tried to measure 2300 volts with. I don't think the solenoid tester when used on the voltages it is rated for is any more dangerous than any thing else.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I carry a VolCon and a T5 in my bag. I call it the best of both worlds. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

iaov said:


> I have an Ideal Vol-Com tester that I would never leave home without. I used it for many years in a factory to test 480/277. I also have a Fluke 87, but my first choice for trouble shooting anything electrical (as opposed to electronic)is the solenoid tester. I too have heard stories of wiggies blowing up, but the mill where I worked had dozens of electricians using these for decades and never had one blow up. I remember seeing a video of a guy that got killed from a meter blowing up. It was a Fluke 87 that he tried to measure 2300 volts with. I don't think the solenoid tester when used on the voltages it is rated for is any more dangerous than any thing else.


 
iaov, I would like to see that video of the fatality with someone using an 87V blowing up measuring 2.3KV. It must of been clamped measurement, not "touch" measurement unless the meter drastically failed


Solenoid testers used on control work as in testing outputs of PLC's have a low enough impedance to close certain circuits, especially in older PLC's.

I am very interested in hearing more about the fatality measuring 2.3KV. Do you still have a link??????


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I have seen the guts of a wiggy fly out the end. It had gotten very wet and used on 480v. Not exactly an explosion. We used them alot at the packing plant I worked at. I used one every day. Very handy to be able to tell the voltage by feel, without waiting for a digital display. Or even having to look at it. But there it was troubleshooting 24/7, now I don't even carry one. The pace is slower here, and I only pack one meter.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

76nemo said:


> iaov, I would like to see that video of the fatality with someone using an 87V blowing up measuring 2.3KV. It must of been clamped measurement, not "touch" measurement unless the meter drastically failed
> 
> 
> Solenoid testers used on control work as in testing outputs of PLC's have a low enough impedance to close certain circuits, especially in older PLC's.
> ...


Unfortunatly I don't have a link. I saw a film about the accident in a safety class I attended. I don't believe it was a clamp measurement. I believe that while trying to trouble shoot the circuit he measured the 2300 with the meter causing an arc flash incident. Maybe some one else will know more details about this. I remember seeing a picture of the meter sitting there looking fried.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

76nemo said:


> iaov, I would like to see that video of the fatality with someone using an 87V blowing up measuring 2.3KV. It must of been clamped measurement, not "touch" measurement unless the meter drastically failed
> 
> 
> Solenoid testers used on control work as in testing outputs of PLC's have a low enough impedance to close certain circuits, especially in older PLC's.
> ...


That accident was at Weyhauser Paper in NC and they produced a video of the accident for awareness. The name of it is on the tip of my tounge but cant place it, maybe you can google it.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Just remmembered, it is "The Eddie Adams Tragedy"


----------

